# Old Medicines?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

What do you do with old prescription meds? Mia has some leftover painkillers from a surgery and ear drops for a yeast infection, and I'm wondering if I should just throw them out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Depends on how old they are. Years past the expiration date...yes.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

No, they are not past their expiration date. These meds are still good, otherwise I wouldn't bother to ask.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

If you mean how to dispose of them, wrap them in newspaper and put it out in the garbage. They will still probablly make it into our fresh water, but that's what the epa recommends:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Personally, I'd keep at least the ear drops on hand until their exipiration date - that way if the same symptoms reappear you can use them again. Don't know if I'd use pain killers on a dog without a vets imput, but unless you've got a druggie in the house :smile: I'd still hang on to them until they expire. Medications are too expensive to chuck out unless you know for certain they can't be used again.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I always keep 'em!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SpooOwner said:


> No, they are not past their expiration date. These meds are still good, otherwise I wouldn't bother to ask.


Well, you did say that they were "old" so I perceived that as being expired :tongue:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I was told to flush old medications down the toilet. But if they're still good you can always donate them to a dog rescue.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Meghan - Thanks for letting me know that rescues will take them. I wasn't sure about this.

And DM - that's what you get for assuming ("assume makes an ass ...").


----------

